# SUSE 7.0 und Samba



## Mirko D (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Vielleicht bin ich der abolute Volldepp. Aber ich brauche mal eure Hilfe ? 
Also ich hab einen SUSE 7.0 Server am laufen. Jetzt wollte ich den als PDC laufen lassen bzw. Freigaben machen. 

So jetzt kommt mein Problem. Ich bekomm Samba einfach nicht drauf installiert!
Wie installiere ich Samba? Mann das kann doch nicht so schwer sein oder doch? 

Kann mir einer eine genaue Anleitung oder so posten damit ich endlich mal damit in die Pötte komme. 

Ich hab schon das I-Net durchforstet wie ein Blöder aber nirgends was gefunden. 
Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Juni 2004)

Hat Suse 7.0 denn kein Yast? Wäre nett wenn du uns eine beschreibung deiner bisherigen Versuche
geben könntest damit man ausschließen kann was nicht ging. So bringt uns das wenig wenn
jemand ins Forum schreibt "BOAH! Isch krieg plaque! Dat geht fei nich! Hat keener en tutorial?!".

Take the hint...


----------



## Mirko D (3. Juni 2004)

*hmm*



> "BOAH! Isch krieg plaque! Dat geht fei nich! Hat keener en tutorial?!".



Hast recht !

Hmm also SuSe 7.0 hat logischer weise Yast. So und ich habe mir unter 
http://www.samba.org die neuste Samba Version als tar.gz und als "rpm?" Datei gezogen. Nur wie bekomme ich das unter Yast installiert? 

Ich finde irgendwie keine Möglichkeit eine bestimmte Datei auszuwählen, oder ähnliches. Alles andere funktioniert bei mir ja auch.  

Nur der Samba nicht. Muss ich Samba denn noch irgendwie ändern / Compilieren oder was  

Ich hab bisher immer versucht die tar.gz Datei zu entpacken was ja auch funktioniert hat. Aber irgendwie funktioniert dann auch doch wieder nichts. 

Naja und ich bin irgendwie am Ende meiner Logik  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Juni 2004)

naja bei einem rpm package kannst du dies doch eigentlich mit rpm -i deinpackage.rpm installieren.
und mit den entpackten sourcefiles (tar.gz -> tar -xzf deinpackage.tar.gz) sollte eigentlich in der readme stehen welche schritte du machen musst.
idr. sowas wie ./configure, dann ./make bzw ./make install


----------



## Mirko D (4. Juni 2004)

*Ja Super*

Danke Ben Ben hat geklappt. Mal schauen ob dann alles Funktioniert, wenn nicht dann komm komm ich noch mal wieder.  

EDIT: Also Samba läuft nun wieder. 
Hab mir das Package runtergeladen
und dann ./configure und "make install" und siehe da es läuft JUHU 

Thread kann dann also geclosed werden
Gruß Mirko


----------

